# Chevy S-10 Truck



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Have a couple questions.

Will the pre 1994 models....4 cylinder ones tow a midsize boat with trailer?

And/or will a 1994 and newer model .....V-6 tow a midsize boat with trailer?

4x4, longbed and automatic by the way.

Thanks


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I have towed an 18ft. center console and a 14" v hull multiple times... the 4.3l Vortec will handle it... can't speak on the older models.


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

A few things to consider:

What is the weight of the boat and trailer? Remember, you have to be able to stop it also.

Is it the 2.5L or the 4.3L V6? If you can get one with the 4.3L, all the better. It's basically a 350 with 2 cylinders cut off.

The added weight of the 4.3L will help with stopping power.


----------



## Brigbassman (Oct 4, 2006)

have had several of the 4.3l motors and they are strong and tow very well.I would definitely look for one with this motor over the other motor options.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Thanks for the responses guys.

The boat in question is a bit shorter than an 18 footer. And the trailor isn't too heavy. Exact weight unknown at this time.

I have been looking at that make/model of truck for a while now. More so for it's lower profile compared to the taller Silverado and Sierra I've been driving over the years. I'm tired of feeling as though I'm on top of the world. Want to get a bit more up close and personal with the ground.  My knees will appreciate that.

The 4.3L V-6 seems to be the overall option yall recommend. Stopping power...I hadn't even considered that one at all. Thanks for that tidbit. Wouldn't want to get pushed into an intersection by a trailing boat. Would be hard to explain that one to the insurance company. 

Will one with a cap on the back be ok for towing?

Thanks again guys


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Just curious*

Are you considering the S-10 for gas mileage reasons. If so, you may want to reconsider, due to the fact that the smaller engine will have to work harder to pull the weight increasing fuel consumption.

Consider a full size truck with a V8 engine, the fuel economy will be close, and you'll have the advantage of more cargo capacity, bigger and better brakes and the torque to pull a boat out of the water.

Also, with everyone downsizing and the cost of fuel going up there are some good deals on full size trucks right now.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep, I just got a 2006 Ford F250 super duty with 12K miles on it for under 16,000 at a dealership. Some really good prices out there!




racewire20 said:


> Are you considering the S-10 for gas mileage reasons. If so, you may want to reconsider, due to the fact that the smaller engine will have to work harder to pull the weight increasing fuel consumption.
> 
> Consider a full size truck with a V8 engine, the fuel economy will be close, and you'll have the advantage of more cargo capacity, bigger and better brakes and the torque to pull a boat out of the water.
> 
> Also, with everyone downsizing and the cost of fuel going up there are some good deals on full size trucks right now.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Considering that model for better gas mileage on an everyday basis. It would be used on rare occassions for boat towing.


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

Used to tow a 16' aluminum jon boat w/25 motor with the older 4 cyl.
It was a slug.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Considering that model for better gas mileage on an everyday basis. It would be used on rare occassions for boat towing.


Thrifty, Check the mileage difference closely before you buy. I've owned a Bravada with a 4.3 vortec v-6 and while it towed great the gas mileage was not that much better than my GMC 2500 crew cab 6.0 for everyday driving, or my Dodge 3500 360. All these are going to get between 15-19 mpg.
One of the big problems with anything set up to tow is the gear ratio, this is where you mpg is going.

Don't even consider a 4 cyl because these trucks are not really designed for towing.

I'm not trying to talk you out of anything here just giving you some food for thought, to help in making the choice that will suit your needs.

Good luck!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Stopping is one*

getting that boat and trailer out of the water and up the boat ramp is another problem that little 4 cylinder will have.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*one other question about the S-10*

Had a scary moment in the VB Town Center rush hour traffic while driving a Silverado a short while back. 
Is a S-10 prone to fishtailing on wet roadways either with or without a load in tow? Or is it more based on tire brand choice?

Thanks


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Really good tires will help.

But that empty bed is the main problem.

Even in a full size truck the end is light and can come around a freshly wet black top road. As you found out. The S10 bed is even lighter.

Since I put Goodyear Fortrea Triple Threads tires on my '03 Silvervado I have great traction on wet pavement.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I see. Give a truck Pirelli tires and they don't know how to behave themselves, lol. Looks sure can be deceiving. They couldn't even hold their own ground. 

Now I know what my son meant when he said, "don't hit the brakes too hard mom".... after he gave me the truck keys.  
I wish he had been a bit more specific with that comment. 

Thanks Orest.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

The truck that switched me over to toyota, you don't want to know what the S ment after 4 auto transmissions in year. I run from them.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a 95 s10 extended cab 4X4 4.3 5 speed with almost 225k on it and used to tow a 19ft sea pro cc with it it did fine and got 23mpg not towing on the highway i love the truck


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

That's an acceptable mileage for me as well. I just need to switch to something that's easier to get into. Sorta tired of climbing up into a higher truck. 
I'm surprised at how many S-10's I see on the road on a daily basis now that I've become interested in them.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a 2003 S-10 4.3 Zr2 4x4 and I tow a 16' key largo CC with NO problem but hey it's probably only about a 1000 lbs. My truck does awesome about anywhere towing but I know you were asking about the older 4 cyl. but the 4.3 is nice for boats around my size.


----------

